# Baby box turtle calcium and vitamins



## Reptileguy1741 (Dec 26, 2014)

First off thank you to all the ppl who help me get my box turtle to eat. I went out today and got him crickets mealworms and beef liver and put them all in his food dish ( I cut off all the crickets legs) the gave him a 20 min soak and then I put him back and had to go somewhere and when I came back little later I found a cricket head in the bowl and realized he ate the body! My question no is do baby box turtles need vitamin and calcium supplements and if so what kind?


----------



## leigti (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm glad he is eating. I would scrape a little cuttlebone or else dust the insects with calcium two or three times a week. The only other supplement I use is the TNT powder from Carolina pet supply. I have heard that if you use TNT you don't need to use calcium. But you might want to ask some other people about that. I use the TNT daily for my Russian in the winter and a couple times a week for my adult Boxturtle.


----------

